# The Ultimate Painter Test



## industrial strength

Whats your best system for coating exterior structural steel heavy exposure to sunlight and weather, say for instance a water tower bare metal and u can use products made? Products, application method, etc.


----------



## Rcon

industrial strength said:


> Whats your best system for coating exterior structural steel heavy exposure to sunlight and weather, say for instance a water tower bare metal and u can use products made? Products, application method, etc.


----------



## NACE

White metal blast, moisture cured zinc, hi build polyamide epoxy primer, aliphatic urethane color, aliphatic urethane clear coat.


----------



## industrial strength

Ok so thats about what i expect from a true professional! I agree with that system. Some times i dont know if there are still REAL paint professionals in existance. This proves otherwise.


----------



## Colour Republic

Did that help you write your spec up? Or do you need a price to go with it??


----------



## TJ Paint

industrial strength said:


> Ok so thats about what i expect from a true professional! I agree with that system. Some times i dont know if there are still REAL paint professionals in existance. This proves otherwise.


I'm not real. 

Not everyone paints water towers. 

Do you own a 40 ft ext ladder?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Post a link to that thread.... That was brilliant. Good times.


----------



## robladd

I like this system.

1. SSPC-SP 10
2. Ameron Dimetcoat 9HS
3. Ameron Amercoat 370
4. Ameron PSX 700
5. Ameron PSX 700

1. Also NACE No. 2 near white blast
2. Inorganic zinc silicate primer DFT-4 mil
3. Multi-purpose epoxy DFT-5 mil
4. Polysiloxane color coat DFT-5 mil
5. Polysiloxane clear coat DFT-5 mil

You can also substitute Ameron PSX 700
with Ameron Amercoat 450 HS Aliphatic Polyurethane DFT-3 mil.

In my personal experience comparing polyurethane to polysiloxane is like apples to oranges.

Polysiloxane has a slight edge over polyurethane according to statistics.

Performing SSPC-SP 1 is the key to maintaining these coatings.


----------



## industrial strength

Not everyone paints water towers, but the point of this challenge is to determine someone who can take the most volatile of substrates and make it beautiful and make it last. There are those whose limit is gwb and fingerjointed wood. Then there are those whose limit is only determined by that amount of surface area that they are permited to improve due to budgets and profit margins!


----------



## mpminter

So with his sixth post this dude tells the rest of us that if you paint primarily wallboard and wood you're a "limited" painter. How is this even a painter's challenge? It sounds more like a specifier/estimator challenge. The painter is the guy who has to apply the specified product at the correct millage and meet quality and production goals while doing it. That being the case, it would seem that a good painter is a good painter weather he's spreading Duration on Mrs. Jones' chicken coop or spraying zinc primer on a water tower. A good painting contractor in my opinion is someone who is able to understand a customer's needs and deliver quality solutions that meet those needs within the customer's budget while maintaining profitability. Again, it seems like that would apply no matter who you are or what your customer base is. But then, that's just the opinion of a "limited" painter.


----------



## TJ Paint

I am humbled by this thread.


----------



## robladd

While painting a water tower it is a challenge but who is it to say the "Ultimate Challenge".

I would say in my career the ultimate challenge was 1,320,000 volt Power Towers in a Large Substation in Valencia CA for Southern California Edison.

Those towers are 180" tall.


----------



## DeanV

I think people paint water towers so they can say "Looks good from down here."


----------



## robladd

DeanV said:


> I think people paint water towers so they can say "Looks good from down here."


Are you saying that it looks "bad" up there?

But thing again 98% of painters wouldn't know!


----------



## vermontpainter

Prior to this thread, I did not know that steel is the most volatile of substrates. I had previously considered it to be stable compared with its more organic counterparts. (And yes, we paint lots and lots and lots of steel as architectural features).


----------



## DeanV

I am just saying a spec of dust up there or a drip or run and no one is going to care as long as millage specs were met. Meanwhile, we get people looking at trim from 12 inches away and critiquing it. 

It is interesting that each area of painting can take a specific skill set, but move a proficient industrial or commercial painter to high end residential and the results tend to suck. Vice versa also holds true.


----------



## robladd

How about a Barge Loaded Gasoline. Yes the deck is very volatile so much you can't walk on it.

But then again we don't paint barges loaded with Gasoline.


----------



## CApainter

Steel is only volatile when it creates sparks from tools.


----------



## DeanV

Can you paint a gas barge with electrostatic?


----------



## robladd

DeanV said:


> Can you paint a gas barge with electrostatic?


When it is new and has been determined "gas free" from a gas free engineer.


----------



## DeanV

Speaking of risks, I bet an almost empty gas barge is riskier than a full one. Kind of like empty grain silos being high risk for explosions as well.


----------



## vermontpainter

DeanV said:


> Speaking of risks, I bet an almost empty gas barge is riskier than a full one. Kind of like empty grain silos being high risk for explosions as well.


For sure, like oily rags in direct sun.


----------



## robladd

Spark and heat free tools also a gas multimeter detector is used on tanks containing volatile materials.

I consider all paints to be protective coatings they are like policeman " to protect and service".

Corrosion control is the main purpose of marine and industrial.

Residential control dry rot, mildew, uv rays and R values.

They all beautify, primers preserve and finishes protect.


----------



## ProWallGuy

industrial strength said:


> the most volatile of substrates and make it beautiful and make it last.


The most volatile substrate known to man is a redhead gal from GA. You stand corrected sir.


----------



## vermontpainter

ProWallGuy said:


> The most volatile substrate known to man is a redhead gal from GA. You stand corrected sir.


Ever met one? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

ProWallGuy said:


> The most volatile substrate known to man is a redhead gal from GA. You stand corrected sir.





vermontpainter said:


> Ever met one? :whistling2:


I have and I agree. The wrath of a woman is not smothered by southern charm not one bit. Still fun to paint.:sneaky2:


----------



## industrial strength

Gettin a little off topic but creative i do say. I think Deanv has got a good point, that bridge painter dont make a good high end res painter. So here is opening for suggestions for the REAL ultimate painter test. What is it?


----------



## Holly

robladd said:


> While painting a water tower it is a challenge but who is it to say the "Ultimate Challenge".
> 
> I would say in my career the ultimate challenge was 1,320,000 volt Power Towers in a Large Substation in Valencia CA for Southern California Edison.
> 
> Those towers are 180" tall.


I'm thinking you probably did not stick your tongue on one of them.


----------



## robladd

1 hour pre job safety meetings every morning. Mandatory drug screening every week and 2 Journeyman Lineman safety observers at all times.

I was a field rigger and set up all spider staging for painting.

After my rigging duties were over I jumped in and painted with the rest of the crew.


----------



## AztecPainting

industrial strength said:


> Not everyone paints water towers, but the point of this challenge is to determine someone who can take the most volatile of substrates and make it beautiful and make it last. There are those whose limit is gwb and fingerjointed wood. Then there are those whose limit is only determined by that amount of surface area that they are permited to improve due to budgets and profit margins!


Why do I want to know/do industrial, that's gross...


----------



## Colour Republic

industrial strength said:


> So here is opening for suggestions for the REAL ultimate painter test. What is it?


Getting paid and the client being happy


----------



## dvp

near white blast
zinc primer
epoxy intermediate
urethane top coat
(whatever material i can get the best price on)devoe, carboline, ameron, sherwin williams, ect)
this would be painting 101 question for an industrial painter.

for me the ultimate painter test would be matching new wood stain/ finish to existing finish on cabinets or wainscot


----------



## Pauly the painter

industrial strength said:


> Gettin a little off topic but creative i do say. I think Deanv has got a good point, that bridge painter dont make a good high end res painter. So here is opening for suggestions for the REAL ultimate painter test. What is it?



There will be no "ultimate painter" test but a good one would be similar building, 2 painters. And see who's looks better, done on time and on budget. And 6 month follow up to see how they look afterwards.
I agree with the others. What u originally asked for is specific. And because you may be great at that particular project, doesn't make you the ultimate painter. And my test, would be just one of a few tests that there would need to be. Sorta of a "painter Olympics" let's say. Whatever we would need to figure this out, count me in. I def compare myself to top 5% out there.


----------



## Steve Richards

Pauly the painter said:


> I def compare myself to top 5% out there.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/painting-revolution-89279/

I know it's not fair to judge people based on a few internet-words.

But I'm gonna have to say Florida11 is better than you.


----------



## chrisn

Pauly the painter said:


> There will be no "ultimate painter" test but a good one would be similar building, 2 painters. And see who's looks better, done on time and on budget. And 6 month follow up to see how they look afterwards.
> I agree with the others. What u originally asked for is specific. And because you may be great at that particular project, doesn't make you the ultimate painter. And my test, would be just one of a few tests that there would need to be. Sorta of a "painter Olympics" let's say. Whatever we would need to figure this out, count me in. I def compare myself to top 5% out there.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You got a 5% ego thats for sure.:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61

robladd said:


> While painting a water tower it is a challenge but who is it to say the "Ultimate Challenge".
> 
> I would say in my career the ultimate challenge was 1,320,000 volt Power Towers in a Large Substation in Valencia CA for Southern California Edison.
> 
> Those towers are 180" tall.


180 inches??? That's incredible!! :whistling2:


----------



## robladd

aaron61 said:


> 180 inches??? That's incredible!! :whistling2:


180 feet


----------



## fauxlynn

dvp said:


> near white blast
> zinc primer
> epoxy intermediate
> urethane top coat
> (whatever material i can get the best price on)devoe, carboline, ameron, sherwin williams, ect)
> this would be painting 101 question for an industrial painter.
> *
> for me the ultimate painter test would be matching new wood stain/ finish to existing finish on cabinets or wainscot*


*
* 


OMG, I can do that!! I win!! ( But all that other stuff, I don't know what you're talkin' 'bout, Willis)


----------



## Last Craftsman

industrial strength said:


> There are those whose limit is gwb and fingerjointed wood.


Then there are industrial painters who quite literally would function worse than the greenest greenhorn on the entire crew, the second they step in to a residential repaint environment.

I wonder if they would mind starting over at the lowest end of the pay scale again?

:blink:

You are talking about two completely different worlds here. You can't compare them.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

I like a happy old lady . Than some old mean big water tower any day . Plus my 40 ft ladder don't go that high . See real painter's have a 40ft ladder .. Right TJ
👍


----------

